# Rpm 505 rims hub ring size? need help plz



## bilivegas (Feb 1, 2008)

Just picked up some rpm505's after the road ate one of my OEM's and put them on... now i have vibration without the hub rings. I tried to search, as I know this has probably been covered, but can't find a definitive answer. Can someone with these tell me which hub rings to get?

thank you!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Just re-tighten your lugs nuts. Sometimes all it takes is just rotating your rims

Years back, there was no such thing as "hub-centric" rims, or hub rings, and this stuff was never an issue.

Before hub-centric type rims, when it was one size fit all, people just used to put their rims on their cars and tighten their lugs properly.

Honestly, it seems like people just forgot to properly tighten lug nuts these day. Without wasting money on rings, you will be able to get rid of your vibration, unless it is caused by something like an actual bad rim or unbalanced tire


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Def make sure you wheel is seated correct and TQ to spec. Also are you sure the new wheel is balance properly as well and not bent?


----------

